# My name is Nancy and I'm a Kindle case addict



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I seem to collect Kindle cases the way other people collect stamps and coins.  I'm always on the look-out for the latest and greatest.  I just purchased my 4th case for KK.  I have 3 for my Fire. I lost track of how many I had for my K2.  I'm generally pretty sensible about parting with my hard-earned dollars, so why this weakness for cases?  Is anyone else a Kindlecaseaholic?


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Nancy! I dont think you are alone in this, LOL! I too have been addicted to finding the right case, or just want more options. I currently have 4 for my KK, I had 5 for my K2, and I have 3 for my Fire. I sometimes swap out my covers depending on my mood or function need that day. I dont have my K2 anymore, so now I have a few covers still sitting on a shelf looking a little sad and lonely.
I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I broke my addiction after my k2. I was obsessed with Oberon! I did get an Oberon for my kk and stopped there! My Fire lives in an inexpensive case. I just ordered another case for my Fire because my current case covers the bezel.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Not to enable my fellow addicts or anything, but I'm just loving this one by Speck:
http://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases/fitfolio-for-kindle-keyboard.html


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Not to enable my fellow addicts or anything, but I'm just loving this one by Speck:
> http://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases/fitfolio-for-kindle-keyboard.html


LOL! I love it! The teal color is very pretty and it looks like they are offering a free clip light with purchase right now!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to be a cover collector too, especially with my K3.  I had 6 covers for that thing!  But after I got the Touch and the lighted cover that goes with it, I haven't bought any other cover.  For one thing it's pretty difficult to take the Touch out of the lighted cover, and I also love the light so much I don't want to give it up.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

bevie125 said:


> LOL! I love it! The teal color is very pretty and it looks like they are offering a free clip light with purchase right now!


I've owned a lot of cases, but this may be the last one I buy for my KK. The design is so clever, and the peacock blue, as you mention, is such a happy color. My favorite aspect of this case is that the KK becomes one with the case, instead of just kind of sitting "on top" of it, held in by a few straps if you know what I mean. I also love how slim and low-profile it is.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I've owned a lot of cases, but this may be the last one I buy for my KK. The design is so clever, and the peacock blue, as you mention, is such a happy color. My favorite aspect of this case is that the KK becomes one with the case, instead of just kind of sitting "on top" of it, held in by a few straps if you know what I mean. I also love how slim and low-profile it is.


It looks very similar to how the official Amazon covers for the 4th gen Kindles work, and I love those covers - think they're the best design Amazon's come up with to date. I have a lighted one for my K4, and just picked up a used "Like New" unlighted one in Amazon Warehouse Deals for $9.13 - couldn't pass it up at that price. I do wish the Amazon colors were more "fun", though - and that the price felt more reasonable.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Not to enable my fellow addicts or anything, but I'm just loving this one by Speck:
> http://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases/fitfolio-for-kindle-keyboard.html


I just bought the FitFolio by Speck in Peacock Blue for my Kindle Touch. I love it!!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a voucher for 30% off anything in the Kindle accessories store, and it expires on July 10. What should I buy?? I have a KK and a Fire. I guess I could use a sleeve for my Fire, but I want it to be large enough that I don't have to remove the Boxwave case it's in, which looks like this: 
http://www.boxwave.com/kindle-fire-cases-and-covers/fairway-kindle-fire-case/bwpdd/vmf-zpzp/


----------



## Lee Haney (Jul 17, 2012)

I know many people like this my cousin has had around maybe 30 iphone cases, and now shes starting to do the same with her kindle, mind you its not really a surprise as she has over 300 pairs of shoes and most of them have never been worn.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Is Kindle case addiction limited to the ladies?  I'm a guy, and I only had 2 for my KK (Oberon and a waterproof one).  

My KK broke last weekend, and I bought a KT.  Rather than buying a new case, I just stuck some velcro on the back of my Kindle and used my old Oberon cover.


----------



## LadaRay (Apr 6, 2011)

Has anyone looked in PC Tablets or Apple Ipad?  I hear they make great Kindle readers!


----------



## alexfroach (Jul 26, 2012)

gonna start collecting Kindle cases.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Not to enable my fellow addicts or anything, but I'm just loving this one by Speck:
> http://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases/fitfolio-for-kindle-keyboard.html


oooh I like that.

I do like my case with the kick stand tho.


----------

